# Campsites in spain



## 97751 (Feb 17, 2006)

I know this subject has been covered  but can anyone recommend a site in spain (don't mind where as we are coming in from portugal) for a month in December. We like music quizzes, live music 60s /70s within walking or cycling distance. Not too expensive!
Thanx :lol:


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

delandave said:


> I know this subject has been covered  but can anyone recommend a site in spain (don't mind where as we are coming in from portugal) for a month in December. We like music quizzes, live music 60s /70s within walking or cycling distance. Not too expensive!
> Thanx :lol:


Hi,

Try this site:-

Camping Rosalada
Ctra del Pradillo km 1.3
11140 Conil de la Frontera
Cadiz.
Spain
Tel 34 956-44 33 27
Fax 34 956-44 33 85
E mail [email protected]
www.campingroselada.com

GPS N36º 17'35.86 W6º 05'44.94

Directions.

From N340 (Algeciras-Cadiz) road take C321 signed Conil de la Frontera in 2km turn right at 4th roundabout site on right 1km. There are a lot of road works in the area so these directions could be out of date.

Large site with marked pitches, some a small but there are a number of double pitches for 12 metre RV's Free WIFI might now be a charge.
The grass pitches are unreliable in the wet.

First class facilities. There were plans to meter the electricity (5&10 amp) for this coming winter. 
Shop on site. Not well stocked in the winter.
Very good reductions for long stays 28 nights or over. 
Excellent restaurant with a very good cheap set menu.
No dogs 15 June - 15 Sept otherwise in separate area Euro 5 per night.
English spoken at the reception, pitches are booked up years in advance for the winter Nov-April.

Conil centre is a 25 min walk. Supermarket in town. Carrefour Hypermarket in Cadiz.

Organised coach trips to Seville, Cadiz & Jerez


----------



## 97751 (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanx DonMadge
We have found your info re: free camping spots in Portugal very useful over the past couple of months as we have traveled down the west coast of portugal and now in the algarve. We are heading to gibraltar to have a look so will check out the site you recommend, on the way.
Dave


----------

